# Ask Dbstalk: Next Update?



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I read on another thread that the next software update is close to release.
Any info or comments? !pride


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I doubt it; the last release came out on February 19th, so it's looking like about a month between releases (and this is an accelerated / hard push schedule). I would suspect a new release to come out more between the middle and end of March.

I don't have any special inside information here, but it takes a while to actually fix significant software bugs. In some ways, it kind of feels like L146 was rushed out the door before it was fully completed. Consider that it was actually worse in some ways than L145 (e.g. the remote issue?), and that two of the L146 "fixes" were purely cosmetic (e.g. changing the copyright date to 2004).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My guess here (and this is just a guess) is that it will be AT LEAST 3 more weeks before you see another update. There are a lot of areas being worked on right now.

I suspect that the 2 cosmetic fixes that were included in the L146 fix list wouldn't have even been mentioned, except for the fact that I asked them to provide us a complete list, not just a list of the major items.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, they better fix the "Local Progamming" bug in the next release. It basically renders to box unusable.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

I think we are looking at about a month according to dish, three to four weeks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've told you all this before...(and yes, I see the smilie) that the "Local Programming" won't be here until at least late spring/early summer, and frankly isn't something that the programmers have much say about - that one has to come from Dish here in Denver to get the guide data worked out.

So, no - it ain't gonna be fixed in the next software release.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've told you all this before...(and yes, I see the smilie) that the "Local Programming" won't be here until at least late spring/early summer...


Of what year? Sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've told you all this before...(and yes, I see the smilie) that the "Local Programming" won't be here until at least late spring/early summer, and frankly isn't something that the programmers have much say about - that one has to come from Dish here in Denver to get the guide data worked out.
> 
> So, no - it ain't gonna be fixed in the next software release.


Mark, I was referring to the misspelling in the local channel program guide.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah...gotcha.


----------

